# Front fork doesn't fit new wheel axle



## Vetteman61 (Jun 19, 2011)

I just got my bike back from the powder coater and also got my new 26 inch drop center wheels in.  When I went to test fit my front fork the slots in the fork ends won't fit over the threaded ends of the axle.

Is this a common problem and is there a typical fix?  It seems if I filed the axle down some it would fit, but I'm not sure if that's a good idea.

Thanks,
Brandon


----------



## Larmo63 (Jun 19, 2011)

Common problem, probably best to fit everything up before doing the powderchromepaintshop polka. Just sayin'.........


----------



## Vetteman61 (Jun 19, 2011)

What is a typical fix for this problem?  Altering the fork or the axle thread?

Thanks,
Brandon


----------



## 66TigerCat (Jun 20, 2011)

Sounds like the powdercoat is a little thick on the fork ends. The powder can be filed until the axle fits. If you get down to bare steel, hit it with some nail polish. You can get it in just about any color to match yours.


----------



## Gordon (Jun 20, 2011)

You can get axles that have two flat sides.


----------



## bits n pieces (Jun 20, 2011)

*I take a angle grinder*

To the axle where it slides in the fork. Its easier to take the keeper nuts off the axle to have a bigger grinding area. I only grind the part that slides in the fork. A little on both sides.


----------



## Vetteman61 (Jun 20, 2011)

Thanks for the replies everyone.  At first I thought it may have been the powder being too thick as well but after inspection it's more than just the coating.

The fingernail polish is a great idea, I wouldn't have thought of that one.  I'll probably do that.  I wanted to make sure someone else had filed away the axle.  I was too afraid to try it without making sure others had solved their problem this way.

Thanks,
Brandon


----------

